# callus removal



## neha.bhatnagar (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Friends

 Internal medicine physician removed callus of finger by cryotherapy insurance company denied stating diagnosis is inconsistent with the procedure.The coding was done as follows.
11055 - 700
please help

Thanks
Neha Bhatnagar CPC, CPC-H


----------



## cgallimore (Jun 10, 2009)

If the physician removed the callus via cryosurgery, use CPT 17000.  However, many payers will not pay for the removal or destruction of calluses as not medically necessary. That could be the issue because if the callus was excised (paring or cutting), your coding is correct.  You may want to contact your payer and verify the denial reason.


----------



## KLRuhe (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with above except use 17110 rather than 17000.  17000 is for actinic keratosis (premalignant lesions) only.

Kay, CPC


----------



## cgallimore (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, yes that is correct - use 17110 for this. Thanks for catching that!


----------

